
Blue Apron Shows Pattern of Workplace Violations - tomcam
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/the-not-so-wholesome-reality-behind-the-making-of-your-meal?utm_term=.dyyBKK582#.sw15WWrDO
======
nerdponx
It's a shame this didn't get up there today at all. When the original title is
click bait, it's probably better to leave it as click bait and accept a few
angry comments to that effect.

